# Custom 2.5g Rushing Canyon



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

What do you do when you have two cracked 2.5 gallons laying around from careless trim removals?

Take them apart and make a new tank of course! I never really liked the tall look of the AGA 2.5 gallons so I decided to make it wide! 

Broken piece removed and tank laying with original top facing left









I didnt take pictures of the finished product empy but heres next best thing

Rock layout siliconed and tank test filled for a second time! No leaks!

















Doesnt look like much because the angles dont do it justice

Filling with eco complete
















Then sand
















Really starting to take shape isnt it? hehe
































Initial planting of HC and one A. Petite








lodged lumber?








Left gorge
























Filled, cleared, then added a couple of these guys









































Filters only in there temp, ima replace it with a mini canister

But what do you guys think?!?!?:thumbsup:


----------



## lookin_around (Dec 18, 2005)

Once things grow in, this is gonna be a great looking tank. I love how much deeper it is than my 2.5. Have you calculated how much volume there is now that you've changed the dimensions?

What are you going to do for ferts, co2, lighting, etc for this tank?


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

its the same demensions as a 2.5 just on its side
and I'm going to dose everyother day with seachem ferts and diy co2


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice tank :thumbsup: looks great !! it gave me a lot of ideas for some project over the weekend. Haven't found those elite mini in a year around here:icon_cry:...so ordered 2 more for CO2 distribution.
thanks for sharing and that was a great idea !
what canister are you going to use?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

:0 I should do this with my broken 10 gallon


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

pandapr said:


> Nice tank :thumbsup: looks great !! it gave me a lot of ideas for some project over the weekend. Haven't found those elite mini in a year around here:icon_cry:...so ordered 2 more for CO2 distribution.
> thanks for sharing and that was a great idea !
> what canister are you going to use?


 Thanks! Glad it got your creative juices going!

As far as canister I'm thinking either the zoomed 501 or Rapids

Gotta find out what the flow is like, I dont want too strong a flow for the shrimpies


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

What a great idea. Where you able to salvage the broken glass and reuse it on the front? This looks great I can't wait to see it fill in a little.


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

Reginald2 said:


> What a great idea. Where you able to salvage the broken glass and reuse it on the front? This looks great I can't wait to see it fill in a little.


No I left the broken piece off and put the bottom off the other tank on this tanks top so I could have the side with the broken glass orginally as the top


----------



## Dragonflyx2 (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow:thumbsup:


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

ESK07 said:


> Thanks! Glad it got your creative juices going!
> 
> As far as canister I'm thinking either the zoomed 501 or Rapids
> 
> Gotta find out what the flow is like, I dont want too strong a flow for the shrimpies


not sure on gph but the tom's rapids gets pretty slow over a period of time and for a larger tank you can modify it by removing some parts to get more gph but that's not the case here.
good luck with the tank


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice idea except I would have thought you would remove all the panes of glass, cleaned off all the silicone, then resiliconed the whole thing at the same time for a cleaner silicone job

Your hampton bay lamp might run into troubles since your tank is shallow now, there's less for the light to penetrate so you would need less light


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Truly cool. Those proportions are fantastic, and you've achieved a nice impression of scale.


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

Haagenize said:


> Nice idea except I would have thought you would remove all the panes of glass, cleaned off all the silicone, then resiliconed the whole thing at the same time for a cleaner silicone job
> 
> Your hampton bay lamp might run into troubles since your tank is shallow now, there's less for the light to penetrate so you would need less light


 Yea this was a practice tank, nothing too fancy:wink:


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

it looks really good! i love that u put some substrate ontop of the rocks so it really looks like a canyon!
great setup.. cant wait to see more!


----------



## Alastair (Apr 20, 2009)

Stunning aquascape.. inspirational..


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

very cool ,, I can't believe you already added shrimp :O


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ahh, I wanted to do this so much. You did a good scaping job too!


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

suebe333 said:


> very cool ,, I can't believe you already added shrimp :O


 I was given them when I picked up a co2 setup for my 26bow which will have a journal soon when i set up. It was the only tank I had that they wouldnt be eaten lol I filled half with water from preexisting tank, and they're young they'll acclimate better than adults

And thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

how are those shrimpies doin' ?


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

alive and molting!


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

cool , I was thinking of setting up a nano and adding shrimpies too


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Inventiveness of the tank build aside, that 'scape is fantastic. You've given me some new found inspiration for my stale 15g. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## torres.kvin (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice tank looks good. It gave me a lot of ideas some of the items at the weekend. Mini does not find a year where the elite. Therefore, more carbon dioxide distribution of order 2.


----------

